# Tonka's first time on the boogie board!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

TONKA'S FIRST TIME ON THE BOOGIE BOARD!!

I'm not in the video because I'm taking the video.

My Hubby Ken and friend, Jamie, are in the video with the baby!!
Tonka swims faster than I do!! Smooch was sleeping under the deck steps!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw! That looks like such a blast!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

I'm bumping up my amazing baby boy!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tonka is a quick learner. I can't believe how well he stood up on that boogie board.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley's Dad*

Oakley's Dad:

He sure is a quick learner-I can't believe how quickly he took to swimming, the surf board and the float!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up Tonka's cute video!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping!

I *hope more will watch this AMAZING video of Tonka in the pool and on his surf board!!!!*I'm the one taking the video and some of his fur is still missing from his stomach, due to his neuter in May!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tonka you are so cute all wet!!! I loved it when he was on his raft...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping Tonka on his boogie board.

Watch the video!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up Tonka's surfing video.
You will be amazed!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

What a good job Tonka! He has such good balance and seems to really enjoy being in the water.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a looker Tonka is and smart too. I love that he gives so many kisses.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BGODurRfVv4 

Here is a video about another surfing dog that is really worth viewing.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tonka looks like he is enjoying the water. He is quite a surfer!


----------

